
Calexit leader announces abandoning movement and settling permanently in Russia - pinewurst
http://www.businessinsider.com/calexit-leader-louis-marinelli-russia-2017-4
======
bitwize
Russia huh? Aren't they supposed to be the ones who put Trump in office in the
first place?

------
Neliquat
If anyone took calexit seriously before, that ship has surely sailed now.

